

Ask HN: where do you store your movies? - adityar

I'm getting close to terabytes of movies and music. I'd like to know a good way to store them for easy access.
======
jaybong
I use a 5 bay Synology Nas with three 3TB drives in it atm in what Synology
call Synology Hybrid Raid (easy auto set up/1 disk fault tolerance).

The software on it is highly configurable and you can install third party
addon's, plus I use the web station as a local web server which makes it easy
to test mobile dev.

It's a little expensive but generally considered to be the best in that range
(in terms of hardware/software/storage). The 1GB Ram is enough to stream to
multiple devices, even if the server's doing some other stuff on it's own
(downloading content or whatever).

If that's overkill in terms of space or price Synology make smaller ones with
the same software.

Review on Small Net Builder: [http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/nas/nas-
reviews/31774-synolog...](http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/nas/nas-
reviews/31774-synology-ds1512-disk-station-reviewed)

DSM Info: <http://www.synology.com/dsm/dsm_for_home.php?lang=us>

------
benologist
I don't have enough space on my laptop anymore so I have an external hard
drive but what I really do is just stream most of the time.

There are great legal and illegal options, the downside is of course if you
have no or bad internet then it's all inaccessible but my external hard drive
is inaccessible a lot of the time too anyway.

Between retina and HD I don't think it's sustainable to store stuff locally
anymore unless you give up SSDs and ultraportables.

------
TobbenTM
Running a Drobo NAS box with 10TB storage.

Not cheap, but extremely convenient. Chose the Drobo so I don't have to
configure RAID stuff myself when messing around with the disks. A bit slow
though (usually get around 60MB/s).

Previously I had all the disks in my desktop computer, which made it really
heavy and inaccessible.

------
t0
I'll usually just delete them. When you can download any movie in 5-10
minutes, there's really no need to store.

